# Any J-Music fans out there?



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to discuss J-Music with people, since I don't get that change very often.

What do you think guys? Anyone willing to do so?


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

You mean J-pop? Like Japanese music? Or do you mean something else. 

Sorry if that's a stupid question.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm into Utada Hikaru.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

CorgiGirl said:


> You mean J-pop? Like Japanese music? Or do you mean something else.
> 
> Sorry if that's a stupid question.


Japanese Music in general. I'm more into J-Rock (Japanese Rock), but if there is any good J-Pop out there feel free to share.


@SillaSY Utada Hikaru is a nice listen at times...


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> I would like to discuss J-Music with people, since I don't get that change very often.
> 
> What do you think guys? Anyone willing to do so?


*waves* Me me me!

People always find it ridiculous that I share little to none of their interest in 'normal' music.
I've heard of Utada Hikaru very often but never really listened to her.

Perhaps you can introduce me into this world a little more? I mean, I know stuff but not too much, like who are the popular artists in the field. I tend to listen to the little known ones.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> *waves* Me me me!
> 
> People always find it ridiculous that I share little to none of their interest in 'normal' music.
> I've heard of Utada Hikaru very often but never really listened to her.
> ...


I'm a big fan of J-Rock and do know a few bands, tell me what you know and I might give a few move to listen to! ^_^


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> I'm a big fan of J-Rock and do know a few bands, tell me what you know and I might give a few move to listen to! ^_^


Me? Well I mostly listen to stuff I hear in anime...so yeah I like Kalafina, Junichi Suwabe (he's a voice actor ), Vocaloid (the ones with deeper voices like Kamui and Luka) and pretty much anything that catches my fancy.
I also like Bigbang (Kpop though).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Me? Well I mostly listen to stuff I hear in anime...so yeah I like Kalafina, Junichi Suwabe (he's a voice actor ), Vocaloid (the ones with deeper voices like Kamui and Luka) and pretty much anything that catches my fancy.
> I also like Bigbang (Kpop though).


Kalafina is nice, try LIV MOON and el-Ethnic Legist-. If you like Kamui Gacktupo you should try the original, Gackt.
I'm not into K-Pop.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Kalafina is nice, try LIV MOON and el-Ethnic Legist-. If you like Kamui Gacktupo you should try the original, Gackt.
> I'm not into K-Pop.


Sure, I'll try those! And yeah I was thinking of looking up Gackt but completely forgot lol

Ah Kpop turns away many potential fans who think it's all autotune, but it's actually quite fun!

Besides, I've only listened to around three J-rock songs, does that make me a fan? XD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Sure, I'll try those! And yeah I was thinking of looking up Gackt but completely forgot lol
> 
> Ah Kpop turns away many potential fans who think it's all autotune, but it's actually quite fun!
> 
> Besides, I've only listened to around three J-rock songs, does that make me a fan? XD


I'm just not that much into Pop...
Well, Gackt has some cool songs. If you like it, check his MALICE MIZER era too.

J-Rock is very vast so listening to anime openings doesn't make you fan... You need to search deeper. What kind of music do you like? Maybe I can point out a few bands that you can try out.
Since you like Pop try aicle. and Mix Speaker's, Inc. too.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> I'm just not that much into Pop...
> Well, Gackt has some cool songs. If you like it, check his MALICE MIZER era too.
> 
> J-Rock is very vast so listening to anime openings doesn't make you fan... You need to search deeper. What kind of music do you like? Maybe I can point out a few bands that you can try out.
> Since you like Pop try aicle. and Mix Speaker's, Inc. too.


I know, I was just kidding xP

Um...I like music which has meaning and a good tune. I don't like cheesy repetitive music of the sort which is so popular these days.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> I know, I was just kidding xP
> 
> Um...I like music which has meaning and a good tune. I don't like cheesy repetitive music of the sort which is so popular these days.


Let me give you a few that I usually listen to






























































Enjoy them, feel free to praise them or bash them to hell.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Rift said:


>


I'm surprised with this, it's actually quite nice. Reminds me of some of my favourite J-Rock bands all mixed together.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> I'm surprised with this, it's actually quite nice. Reminds me of some of my favourite J-Rock bands all mixed together.


his stuff with "Fake?" (Ken Lloyd) was pretty good too. quite a bit in english too.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Rift said:


> his stuff with "Fake?" (Ken Lloyd) was pretty good too. quite a bit in english too.


I must honest, but I heard of him before, but I'll dig in a bit. Thanks.


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

My favorite j-rock group is back-on. And don't think too bad about Kpop. Some groups aren't bad, but many try too hard and are "unappealing". Big bang's old stuff is my favorite. Bia4 isn't that bad of a group. Shinee's replay is the only good song of theirs. Usually, Kpop groups start out well, then decline as they try harder and harder to please the masses. It's terrible.

Sorry for the divergence into Kpop. Now for some Jpop. Thelma Aoyama has a very nice voice. Her songs aren't bad either. Utada Hikaru's songs are sometimes inappropriate. But she does have a nice voice. Listen to (baby) come back to me


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

lemonade said:


> My favorite j-rock group is back-on. And don't think too bad about Kpop. Some groups aren't bad, but many try too hard and are "unappealing". Big bang's old stuff is my favorite. Bia4 isn't that bad of a group. Shinee's replay is the only good song of theirs. Usually, Kpop groups start out well, then decline as they try harder and harder to please the masses. It's terrible.
> 
> Sorry for the divergence into Kpop. Now for some Jpop. Thelma Aoyama has a very nice voice. Her songs aren't bad either. Utada Hikaru's songs are sometimes inappropriate. But she does have a nice voice. Listen to (baby) come back to me


Thanks for the suggestions, I shall check them out.
I'm not much into K-Pop thanks to my friends. They're all into that Super Junior crap. I can't stand them bashing my favourite J-Rockers over a super group that can just dance and look cute. My favourite Japanese singer isn't that good looking anyway.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I get the majority of my Japanese music from anime, their intros and outros. So my knowledge of their music is extremely limited.
I like some of what I hear, though. Like these, for example:










I have come across songs entirely by accident during some youtube explorations, though.
This one:




I came across while looking through AMVs. Sometimes you find gold if you dig deep enough.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I like that abs song very much. abs is a nice Japanese Rock band, T.M. Revolution is quite nice. You should check it out if you like abs. 






I'll leave this in one out here in the while. It's a cover of a BUCK-TICK song called dress and the man in black that shows up is Atsushi Sakurai, the vocalist of BUCK-TICK. Great duet.


----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

Gackt and Malice Mizer are cool.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

MyDarkAngel said:


> Gackt and Malice Mizer are cool.


They're just okay for me. Gackt has some cool songs, but I don't care for neither of them that much. They got old for me really quick for some reason...


----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> They're just okay for me. Gackt has some cool songs, but I don't care for neither of them that much. They got old for me really quick for some reason...



Yeah, I don't listen to them often but they are all I really know from Japan.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

MyDarkAngel said:


> Yeah, I don't listen to them often but they are all I really know from Japan.


I made a whole post with songs of various Japanese bands, you might want to check it out if you want to know more Japanese music than that.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

i love to listen to gackt...yay!!
- Journey through the Decade
- Redemption
- Dears (Gladiator special edition) ^^
- Hoshi no Suna
- Longing
- Lust for Blood
- Mizérable


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

Mucc, Asian Kung-fu generation, and the pillows. If you use Pandora music, my favorite list is the Asian Kung-fu generation list. So try pandora.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Bwhahah! I thought you were talking about music that Js listen to...... Makes so much more sense now.


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm glad you understand Scarlet!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

lemonade said:


> I'm glad you understand Scarlet!


I see that you're new here. Do you know how to mention people yet? Just use the @ sign plus the username just as you see it. Or quote people.


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup! Newbie here. Just wanted to get 15 posts in so I can use more features of this forum. And thanks for the advice @Miss Scarlet!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

REiF said:


> i love to listen to gackt...yay!!
> - Journey through the Decade
> - Redemption
> - Dears (Gladiator special edition) ^^
> ...


I know those are the good Gackt songs, especially _Journey through the Decade._


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

yea nice track from Gackt
i also like X Japan <- my inspiration especially Toshi & Yoshiki
- TM Revolution & Daisuke
- Abingdon Boys School <- Having to love TMR, you will fall for ABS too ^^
- Janne Da Arc <- just started to listen, music is great!
- M.O.V.E. - started to listen them when watching initial D
- & a whole bunch of Morning Musume haha


----------



## tiptaptoe (Mar 1, 2012)

4 pages and no mention of _Bump of Chicken_? For shame. Some of the sweetest and most relatable lyrics I've ever come across in J-music, or any music, really. "K" never fails to make me cry; "Laugh Maker" never fails to cheer me up.




















So. Many. Good. Songs.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

REiF said:


> yea nice track from Gackt
> i also like X Japan <- my inspiration especially Toshi & Yoshiki
> - TM Revolution & Daisuke
> - Abingdon Boys School <- Having to love TMR, you will fall for ABS too ^^
> ...



X Japan was my very first Japanese band ever. I still hold hide dear in my heart (like most of the fans), but because of them and Juno Reactor I became a SUGIZO fan.
I discovered abs through their cover of BUCK-TICK's _Dress_ and only later I got to listen to T.M. Revolution. T.M. is not bad, better than most of the popular singers out there I must say, but I prefer him on abs.

I must say that my J-Music like is much heavier than yours and most of the bands I like are indie, as exemplified by a most a I made a few pages ago.

You might want to try KISAKI PROJECT. It seems to be your style.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

tiptaptoe said:


> 4 pages and no mention of _Bump of Chicken_? For shame. Some of the sweetest and most relatable lyrics I've ever come across in J-music, or any music, really. "K" never fails to make me cry; "Laugh Maker" never fails to cheer me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's too sweet. I enjoyed listening to those songs very much. I'll check out more of BUMP OF CHICKEN.

It reminds me of this 




I love that song.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Absolutely! Kiyoharu,Gazette,Inoran,One OK Rock,Dir en Grey to name a few. I just listen to their music and my mind is forever blown. Love them.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Me? Well I mostly listen to stuff I hear in anime...so yeah I like Kalafina, Junichi Suwabe (he's a voice actor ), Vocaloid (the ones with deeper voices like Kamui and Luka) and pretty much anything that catches my fancy.
> I also like Bigbang (Kpop though).


Woah! Vocaloid fan 0.0. Cool, XD.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

JR&B is awesome. Not too much selection though... I like most Japanese music though

Anyway, I like...

-Chemistry
-Suga Shikao
-Skoop on Somebody
-Ami Suzuki
-Maaya Sakamoto
-Mummy-D
-Yui
-Zetsubou Shoujotachi (the voice actors/characters from Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei)
-Dozhi-T
-Yumi Kawamura
-Sayuri Sugawara
-KG
-Jero
-Utada
-M-flo/Verbal

The list goes on. These aren't all my favorites. The first two are though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Lycrester said:


> Absolutely! Kiyoharu,Gazette,Inoran,One OK Rock,Dir en Grey to name a few. I just listen to their music and my mind is forever blown. Love them.


I know the feeling! It's like some other world right? If you like Dir en grey, I highly suggest you to try UnsraW, NEGA and DEATHGAZE. You might just like them.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Agent Blackie said:


> JR&B is awesome. Not too much selection though... I like most Japanese music though
> 
> Anyway, I like...
> 
> ...


Zetsubou Shoujotachi... God, I love that. It's the perfect mix between the harder J-Rock and the humoristic music without being too IN YOUR FACE, like Golden Bomber.

I listened to Maaya Sakamoto for a while but never dug too deep into her songs. Is it worth it?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

EmpireConquered said:


> Woah! Vocaloid fan 0.0. Cool, XD.


I honestly despise Vocaloid and I would replace any of the human voices I listen to for a robot. I don't despise Kamui that much, taking in consideration that he's Gackt with purple hair... I like Gackt's voice to be honest.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Japanese music is almost the only modern music I listen to.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Hosker said:


> Japanese music is almost the only modern music I listen to.


That happens me quite often. I find myself not knowing anything what the hell is happening in mainstreaming music and knowing more of what's going on in the Visual Kei indie scene. It's kinda strange really.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> I listened to Maaya Sakamoto for a while but never dug too deep into her songs. Is it worth it?



I found a few I really like. Some of her songs are pretty unremarkable, some are good. I find her voice pleasant though, so I go for her more relaxing songs


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Agent Blackie said:


> I found a few I really like. Some of her songs are pretty unremarkable, some are good. I find her voice pleasant though, so I go for her more relaxing songs


Hm... I see. I always found her voice pretty relaxing even as voice actor, but probably because her songs aren't remarkable I never remember any of her songs I've heard.

I feel like sharing this pretty one with you, you might enjoy it.




Though I'm not familiar with Isshi's band, Kagrra, I like his solo project a lot, being a pretty mix between the modern and the traditional Japan (Yays for Angura Kei!). It makes a bit guilty to only realize how good he was when he already had passed away... The music is good and relaxing nonetheless.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahh I really like both j-pop and k-pop! Even though I haven't been listening to it much lately... ^^; Utada Hikaru is one of my favorite singers of all time.
Other singers/bands: Maaya Sakamoto, some Amuro Namie, Perfume, Do as Infinity, Orange Range (I don't know if they are j-rock actually... they sound like pop to me), Puffy AmiYumi (yes, the ones from that cartoon... they have some nice sogs) and others I can't remember right now.

Here are some videos (sorry if I end up posting too many):

Utada Hikaru


























Do as Infinity
















Maaya Sakamoto 

















There are many more I'd like to post, but I guess I better stop here. xD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Clair de Lune said:


> Ahh I really like both j-pop and k-pop! Even though I haven't been listening to it much lately... ^^; Utada Hikaru is one of my favorite singers of all time.
> Other singers/bands: Maaya Sakamoto, some Amuro Namie, Perfume, Do as Infinity, Orange Range (I don't know if they are j-rock actually... they sound like pop to me), Puffy AmiYumi (yes, the ones from that cartoon... they have some nice sogs).
> 
> Here are some videos (sorry if I end up posting too many):
> ...



I'm finding that my music taste is quite unique even here! Hahahahahaha!

Maaya Sakamoto is okay. It's relaxing but not particularly good or something I would remember.

Let me do a ballad spam for you, you seem like that kind of person.










































































Enjoy!


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

RIP Nujabes :'( can't forget him.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

lemonade said:


> RIP Nujabes :'( can't forget him.


Excuse my ignorance but who?


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

[/QUOTE]X Japan was my very first Japanese band ever. I still hold hide dear in my heart (like most of the fans), but because of them and Juno Reactor I became a SUGIZO fan.
I discovered abs through their cover of BUCK-TICK's _Dress_ and only later I got to listen to T.M. Revolution. T.M. is not bad, better than most of the popular singers out there I must say, but I prefer him on abs.

I must say that my J-Music like is much heavier than yours and most of the bands I like are indie, as exemplified by a most a I made a few pages ago.

You might want to try KISAKI PROJECT. It seems to be your style.





[/QUOTE]
We Are X !! ^^
will miss hide & taiji TT...rip
At Hide memorial summit they also invite TMR ^^





i know buck tick through anime Trinity Blood, which is the op if the series.
never thought abs will play the same also hehe ^^ likex1000

this song is sooo damm nice





1st time heard of Kisaki Project
imagining myself lying while watching the skies full of bright stars TT
its like each of the stars has a piece of my past memories
that sometime i recalled back each of those memories...
nice song....whats the title

haha can't help myself to type those feelings words ^^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

X Japan was my very first Japanese band ever. I still hold hide dear in my heart (like most of the fans), but because of them and Juno Reactor I became a SUGIZO fan.
I discovered abs through their cover of BUCK-TICK's _Dress_ and only later I got to listen to T.M. Revolution. T.M. is not bad, better than most of the popular singers out there I must say, but I prefer him on abs.

I must say that my J-Music like is much heavier than yours and most of the bands I like are indie, as exemplified by a most a I made a few pages ago.

You might want to try KISAKI PROJECT. It seems to be your style.





[/QUOTE]
We Are X !! ^^
will miss hide & taiji TT...rip
At Hide memorial summit they also invite TMR ^^





i know buck tick through anime Trinity Blood, which is the op if the series.
never thought abs will play the same also hehe ^^ likex1000

this song is sooo damm nice





1st time heard of Kisaki Project
imagining myself lying while watching the skies full of bright stars TT
its like each of the stars has a piece of my past memories
that sometime i recalled back each of those memories...
nice song....whats the title

haha can't help myself to type those feelings words ^^[/QUOTE]


I know! They invited Phantasmagoria one year as well (same year as Versailles and Dir en grey). I was quite happy with that, Phantasmagoria is one of my favourite bands.

I got to know them from there, but abs covered _Dress _for a tribute album. Pretty cool isn't it?

KISAKI is a genius when he wants to.
I understand that feeling fully. It's okay to feel like that, it's a beautiful song.
۞Visual★Scandal☆3۞: KISAKI project You can download it all here. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

yupp....almost forget, its Dress ^^
and they also cover Sweetest Coma Again - Luna Sea...nice

yoshiki & toshi was my inspiration..
sadly toshi now not as crazy as before.... he always running, always throw shirt and sing behind yoshiki like crazyyy haha
those old days ^^









from the time "Art of Life". Love it ^^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

REiF said:


> yupp....almost forget, its Dress ^^
> and they also cover Sweetest Coma Again - Luna Sea...nice
> 
> yoshiki & toshi was my inspiration..
> ...


I recently started to listen to LUNA SEA (mainly because Riku of chariots likes them *coff coff*) and I quite like it.

My inspirations are different and surely not in X Japan.
Miyavi would be one.


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who?


Nujabes. Palindrome for Seba Jun


----------



## natarichan (Jun 30, 2011)

I like a lot of random songs I find in anime, but there are some bands, artists I like regardless, like Kalafina, UVERworld, Rookiez is punk'd, the GazettE, SID... Utada Hikaru, Gackt, Kokia and then I enjoy some metal and visual kei stuff like exist trace, Buck-Tick... 
mm I'm sure I forgot lots, but these are just some off the top of my head.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

natarichan said:


> I like a lot of random songs I find in anime, but there are some bands, artists I like regardless, like Kalafina, UVERworld, Rookiez is punk'd, the GazettE, SID... Utada Hikaru, Gackt, Kokia and then I enjoy some metal and visual kei stuff like exist trace, Buck-Tick...
> mm I'm sure I forgot lots, but these are just some off the top of my head.


 must be you like anime OP also, right? ^^


----------



## hrinfaxi (Mar 20, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Though I'm not familiar with Isshi's band, Kagrra, I like his solo project a lot, being a pretty mix between the modern and the traditional Japan (Yays for Angura Kei!). It makes a bit guilty to only realize how good he was when he already had passed away... The music is good and relaxing nonetheless.


Eeeps... I didn't know he passed away  no chance of a kagrra reunion then :/ 

Noone mentioned Porno Graffitti yet? I also like Qwai, Base Ball Bear, Does, Do as Infinity, Last Alliance, and Superfly to name a few. And Ayumi Hamasaki is a guilty pleasure, especially the trance remixes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

natarichan said:


> I like a lot of random songs I find in anime, but there are some bands, artists I like regardless, like Kalafina, UVERworld, Rookiez is punk'd, the GazettE, SID... Utada Hikaru, Gackt, Kokia and then I enjoy some metal and visual kei stuff like exist trace, Buck-Tick...
> mm I'm sure I forgot lots, but these are just some off the top of my head.



BUCK-TICK is really good. Glad someone else knows them here. They're so underrated outside Japan.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel the same about Hamasaki's trance/eurodance/whatever remixes, her songs actually sound good like that which is a bit scary for me.

Do as Infinity... That name sounds familiar... Isn't it a Post-Rock band?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know is anime character songs count in this category or not, but Hetalia has some pretty awesome ones


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm more into J-R&B than anything else. Namie Amuro, Koda Kumi, Daichi Miura, etc...

I do love my J-rock, though. Buck-Tick is my latest obsession.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

VenusianMizu said:


> I'm more into J-R&B than anything else. Namie Amuro, Koda Kumi, Daichi Mura, etc...
> 
> I do love my J-rock, though. Buck-Tick is my latest obsession.



BUCK-TICK fans are always a welcome sight.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

I like Japanese music.

I listen to Namie Amuro the most. J-pop and j-r&b/urban I listen to the most like double, Emi Maria, Jasmine, Soulhead, AI, Thelma Aoyama, Yuna Ito, etc. I also like Alice Nine, some of An Cafe, the Rootless, Exile, and so on. Don't know any songs by heart but I've heard Misia's voice and I think it's quite lovely. Toko Furuuchi too. Starting to get into Yuya Matsushita too. Not just Japanese but I like a lot of different stuff.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

chill.take.over said:


> I like Japanese music.
> 
> I listen to Namie Amuro the most. J-pop and j-r&b/urban I listen to the most like double, Emi Maria, Jasmine, Soulhead, AI, Thelma Aoyama, Yuna Ito, etc. I also like Alice Nine, some of An Cafe, the Rootless, Exile, and so on. Don't know any songs by heart but I've heard Misia's voice and I think it's quite lovely. Toko Furuuchi too. Starting to get into Yuya Matsushita too. Not just Japanese but I like a lot of different stuff.



I liked the visuals of the first PV you posted, but not much the music... I get annoyed easily at most auto-toned voices D:


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> I liked the visuals of the first PV you posted, but not much the music... I get annoyed easily at most auto-toned voices D:


Yes auto-tuned can be quite annoying, but I find myself addicted to that song for some reason =P


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

chill.take.over said:


> Yes auto-tuned can be quite annoying, but I find myself addicted to that song for some reason =P


That can happen.






I love that song and there is auto-tone everywhere. I guess it depends on the voice.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> That can happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it. Never heard of them till now.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

chill.take.over said:


> I dig it. Never heard of them till now.


Too bad they disbanded. I have a cruse with bands. Almost all bands I like disband sometime after I like them, like 6 months or a year. It quite sad.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> Too bad they disbanded. I have a cruse with bands. Almost all bands I like disband sometime after I like them, like 6 months or a year. It quite sad.


Hate when that happens


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

chill.take.over said:


> Hate when that happens


My favourite J-Rock band "disbanded" right after I started liking them.

(They actually only really disbanded in 2010)


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> My favourite J-Rock band "disbanded" right after I started liking them.
> 
> (They actually only really disbanded in 2010)


Which band??


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

chill.take.over said:


> Which band??


Phantasmagoria.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> Phantasmagoria.


Oh I've heard of them before but never listened to them; Didn't know they broke up


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

chill.take.over said:


> Oh I've heard of them before but never listened to them; Didn't know they broke up


Maybe you heard about them because Dir en grey fans love to attack the Phantasmagoria.

Better late than never, have some Magomago:





Excuse me while I drool over the vocalist.


----------



## WIPerspective (Mar 26, 2012)

I love JPop/JRock! I didn't know it could be called JMusic. ^o^

Sukima Switch - _Ice Cream Syndrome, Akatsuki no uta, Marine Snow, Zenryoken Shounen, Golden Time Lover....
_Utada Hikaru - _For You, Beautiful World, WINGS, Play Ball...
_Shoko Nakagawa - _Ray of Light, 
_SID - _Rain, Uso_
Nishono Kana - _Style

_Those are some of the songs I listen to for JPop... it's such an amazing music genre!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

SteeplePoint said:


> I love JPop/JRock! I didn't know it could be called JMusic. ^o^
> 
> Sukima Switch - _Ice Cream Syndrome, Akatsuki no uta, Marine Snow, Zenryoken Shounen, Golden Time Lover....
> _Utada Hikaru - _For You, Beautiful World, WINGS, Play Ball...
> ...


True it should be called J-Music.

I don't really like J-Pop, expect when it's remixed or included in Dance Dance Revolution. I can't figure out why.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm, where to start...

Aya Hirano ('God Knows' is especially spectacular; the orchestral arrangement of her music from Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya is perfect)
Group Tamashii (hilarious)
Vocaloid (a few songs, but admittedly not many)
Otsuki Kenji
Aki Hata
Utada Hikaru
Kaela Kimura
Fonogenico
Mizuki Nana
Suga Shikao

Those are just the ones I listen to on a more regular basis. I've heard others I liked, but I'll have to look around and see if I can find them.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> Hmm, where to start...
> 
> Aya Hirano ('God Knows' is especially spectacular; the orchestral arrangement of her music from Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya is perfect)
> Group Tamashii (hilarious)
> ...


Otsuki Kenji is amazing, I love his songs for Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to entertain the notion that J-rock performers really can't sing (that, or the Japanese mainstream scene is swamped by crappy singers with pretty faces just like here in South Korea.) Stumbling upon this band was a pleasant surprise. 

Good songwriting + impressive live performance = winning combination. It's a shame they disbanded.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Rhee said:


> I used to entertain the notion that J-rock performers really can't sing (that, or the Japanese mainstream scene is swamped by crappy singers with pretty faces just like here in South Korea.) Stumbling upon this band was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Good songwriting + impressive live performance = winning combination. It's a shame they disbanded.


D'espairRay is not cup of tea, they're okay, but not quite enough for me.






This is my cup of tea.
A very filled cup of red fruits tea with honey with a box of Starbucks chocolate cookies.


----------

